# Was ist bei einer SSD Platte zu achten?



## Hard2Met (27. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem eine SSD Platte und zwar die von Intel X25-M Postville 80 GB gegönnt. Also ich muss sagen das ich es nicht bereue, Win 7 bootet wesentlich schneller. 
Nur habe ich jetzt aber gehört das SSD Platten anfällig sind und man sie trimmen sollte und ihre Lebensdauer bzw die Geschwindigkeit beizubehalten.
Da ich aber Laie bin und keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen habe würde ich gerne von euch wissen was ich zu tun habe damit die Platte länger lebt.
Oder ist das trimen eher unwichtig? Gibt es vielleicht andere Dinge worauf man achten sollte?


----------



## underloost (27. Februar 2010)

damit sollten einige/alle deiner Fragen beantwortet werden können

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Timmay (27. Februar 2010)

Um es kurz auszudrücken, die aktuelle Firmware aufspielen wenn sie nicht schon drauf ist und automatische Defragmentierung ausschalten.

Ich denke hier ist alles sehr ausführlich beschrieben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Hard2Met (27. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Link, ich werde mich mal einlesen. Defragmentierung ausschalten? Darf man eine SSD Platte nicht defragmentieren oder gelegentlich manuell?


----------



## Krabbat (28. Februar 2010)

Nee!
Eine SSD solltest du überhaupt nicht defragmentieren, weil die Defragmentierung dem Flash Speicher schadet.


----------



## Hard2Met (28. Februar 2010)

Gut das ich hier gefragt habe denn das hätte ich nicht gewußt. Danke!


----------



## Hard2Met (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe alles so befolgt wie es beschrieben wurde. Das einzige was ich nicht gemacht habe ist die Firmware upzudaten, da kenn ich mich leider zu wenig aus bzw ich hatte Win7 schon drauf installiert und müßte die Platte dann wieder formatieren oder? Kann mas es vielleicht im Windows updaten??
Aber ich muss sagen die Platte läuft perfekt, man muss ja nichts änderen wenn sie problemlos läuft oder?


----------



## Krabbat (28. Februar 2010)

Beim Firmwareupdate werden eigendlich alle Daten auf der ssd gelöscht. Daher kannst du das normaler Weise nicht in Windows updaten. Aber wenn die schon läuft... ist ja schonmal gut. Wichtig wäre allerdings noch Trim! Sonst können Daten nicht richtig aus den Speicherchips gelöscht werden und dardurch sinkt die leistung stark. Ob Trim schon mit der firmware, die du jetzt hast, unterstützt wird kannst du zum beispiel mit dem programm CrystalDiskInfo überprüfen.


----------



## Hard2Met (28. Februar 2010)

Ich habe CrystalDiskInfo installiert und folgendes steht:
Zustand: Gut 100 %
Eigenschaften: S.M.A.R.T., 48bit LBA, NCQ, TRIM (die sind schwarz makiert)
APM, AAM (die sind grau)
Also nehm ich mal an das TRIM aktiviert ist, stimmt das?


----------



## underloost (28. Februar 2010)

ja TRIM ist aktiv


----------



## Hard2Met (28. Februar 2010)

Dann kann ich das so belassen.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Hard2Met (1. März 2010)

Eine Frage habe ich noch und zwar:
Wenn ich CrystalDiskMark laufen lasse ermittelt er eine Lesegeschwindigkeit meistens zwischen 190 - 210 MB/s. Und Schreibgeschwindigkeit ca 86 MB/s
Soviel ich weiß soll diese Platte aber bis zu 250 MB/s lesen können. Meine Frage lautet ist dieser Lesewert eher zweitrangig und sollte man das nicht so eng nehmen oder bedeutet das das nicht die neueste Firmware drauf ist und deshalb sie die volle Lesegeschwindigkeit nicht erreicht?


----------



## SESOFRED (1. März 2010)

Hard2Met schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch und zwar:
> Wenn ich CrystalDiskMark laufen lasse ermittelt er eine Lesegeschwindigkeit meistens zwischen 190 - 210 MB/s. Und Schreibgeschwindigkeit ca 86 MB/s
> Soviel ich weiß soll diese Platte aber bis zu 250 MB/s lesen können. Meine Frage lautet ist dieser Lesewert eher zweitrangig und sollte man das nicht so eng nehmen oder bedeutet das das nicht die neueste Firmware drauf ist und deshalb sie die volle Lesegeschwindigkeit nicht erreicht?



Bei DSL soll ja auch *bis zu* 16000 erreicht werden
meist ist es aber deutlich weniger.
Ist also normal.
Meine X25-m ereicht auch nur 220 MB/s und ca 75MB/s schreibend
mfg


----------



## Hard2Met (1. März 2010)

Danke für die Info .


----------



## Krabbat (1. März 2010)

Ja die Leistung, die vom Hersteller angegeben wird, stimmt meistens nicht so richtig. Naja aber die Werte sind ja noch über 200MB/s beim Lesen und das ist ganz gut.


----------



## Hard2Met (1. März 2010)

Naja die Werte schwanken stark, ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch so ist. Ich habe mal Werte um die 180 MB/s beim Lesen und dann habe ich dann wieder über 200 MB/s. Ist das normal das ich so unterschiedliche Werte habe?


----------



## Krabbat (2. März 2010)

naja das ist schon ne größere schwankung
aber ich denke mal das ist nichts weiter dran, ist halt so


----------



## Xion4 (2. März 2010)

Du hättest im BIOS vor den Win7 Installation noch den AHCI Modus auswählen sollen, damit ziehst du die Leseraten noch etwas nach oben, genauso durch ein Firmwareupdate. Die Intels sind beim Lesen eigentlich richtig gut, ich liege auch über 250 mit meiner.


----------



## Hard2Met (3. März 2010)

Naja eine SSD Platte ist für mich Neuland, ich wußte nur das sie viel schneller als eine normale Platte ist. Als ich sie gekauft habe hat mir der Verkäufer gesagt einfach einbauen und Win 7 installieren und das paßt schon. Von Update und AHCI Modus umstellen hat er kein Wort erwähnt.
Naja die Platte ist eh super, nur etwas ärgerlich im Nachhinein zu erfahren das sie noch etwas besser gehen kann.

Wenn ich jetzt nachträglich im Bios von IDE auf AHCI umstelle, kann ich das ausprobieren oder wäre das schlecht? Bei mir steht SATA Port1-Port4 IDE. Da hängen die anderen normalen Platten auch drauf.


----------



## xEbo (3. März 2010)

Hard2Met schrieb:


> Naja eine SSD Platte ist für mich Neuland, ich wußte nur das sie viel schneller als eine normale Platte ist. Als ich sie gekauft habe hat mir der Verkäufer gesagt einfach einbauen und Win 7 installieren und das paßt schon. Von Update und AHCI Modus umstellen hat er kein Wort erwähnt.
> Naja die Platte ist eh super, nur etwas ärgerlich im Nachhinein zu erfahren das sie noch etwas besser gehen kann.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt nachträglich im Bios von IDE auf AHCI umstelle, kann ich das ausprobieren oder wäre das schlecht? Bei mir steht SATA Port1-Port4 IDE. Da hängen die anderen normalen Platten auch drauf.



Wenn die normalen Platten AHCI unterstützen, du einen AHCI Treiber im Windows hast (was bei win7 afaik normalerweise dabei ist) dann sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Im schlimmsten Fall bootet das System einfach nicht -> zurückstellen auf IDE und dann sollte das wieder laufen. Für den INTEL Chipsatz ist der im Intel Matrix Storage Manager (oä.) enthalten. Der funktioniert aber afaik nur bei dem ICH9R (X48 Chipsatz) und nicht beim ICH9. Woher man den ICH9 Treiber bekommt... ufff äh andere Frage.

Zu den Leseraten: Dein Satacontroller ist auch verantwortlich für die Performance 

Immer zu beachten ist auch dass die 250mb/s nur für die sequentielle Performance gelten und nicht für die Random R/W Zugriffe. Random R/W ist daher das gefühlte "woah schnell" im Desktopbetrieb.


----------



## Hard2Met (3. März 2010)

Also ich mache jetzt ein Firmwareupdate, wie gesagt ich bin zwar ein Laie aber das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Könnt ihr mir bitte etwas dabei behilflich sein. Das heißt ich lade es von der Intel Page runter und brenne die Firmware auf CD und starte dann von der CD. Liege ich soweit richtig?? Und dann auf AHCI umstellen und WIN 7 neu installieren, paßt es so?

Ps: Ich habe mal auf AHCI umgestellt um es auszuprobieren, dabei startet Windows aber nicht. Durch eine Veränderung im regedit funkt es aber...


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2010)

Wenn Du die Firmware als ISO-Datei auf der CD hast, musst Du den Rechner neustarten und vom CD/DVD Laufwerk booten lassen. Den Rest erledigt der Rechner von alleine.

Nochmal zum AHCI-Modus. Installiere einfach Win 7 nochmal und schalte vorher den AHCI-Modus im Bios ein.


----------



## Hard2Met (3. März 2010)

Ich denke ich habe es durch eure Hilfe ohne Win Neuinstallation geschafft. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich im Bios AHCI aktiviert und Win neugestartet, leider hat das nicht ganz funktioniert den der PC hat sich immer wieder neugestartet. Dann habe ich es im Bios wieder zurückgestellt und dann funkte es wieder. Schnell etwas gegoogelt und dann habe ich was gefunden wie man im Regedit eine kleine Veränderung vonimmt und der PC bootet dann auch im AHCI Modus. Siehe da es funkte. Dann habe ich CrystalDiskmMark mal laufen lassen und jetzt habe ich immer durchgehend ohne große Schwankungen knappe 250 MB/s, vorher waren es immer zw. 180 - 210 MB/s. Also die Firmwareupdate laß ich mal bis zur nächsten Win Neuinstallation die ich in einigen Monaten durchführen werde. Denn was ich so mitbekommen habe werden alle Daten auf der Platte nach einer Firmwareupdate gelöscht. Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe .

Aja noch eine letzte Frage. Man soll ja die SSD nicht defragmentieren usw, schadet der Platte nur. Aber Tools die zb die Registriereinträge bereinigen darf ich schon durchführen oder?


----------



## xEbo (3. März 2010)

afaik werden die daten bei nem firmware update nicht gelöscht. Zumindest bei meiner ssd war hinterher noch alles da. Es wäre auch etwas blödsinnig ein Update rauszubringen das die Daten korrumpiert, wer würde das noch installieren?

Tools die die Registry umbauen kannst du natürlich ausführen. Es geht bei der Defragmentierung nur um Schreibzugriffe die unnötig sind, dadurch verkürzt sich die Lebendsdauer des Flashspeicher.


----------



## Krabbat (3. März 2010)

klar solche tools sind kein problem
und da du jetzt ja auch trim aktiviert hast sinkt auch die leistung nicht mehr, wenn du beschreibst und wieder löscht und wieder beschreibst...
von daher: alles super, auch die leseraten mit dem AHCI modus sind ja erfreulich


----------



## Hard2Met (3. März 2010)

Ja die Leseraten sind gestiegen aber ich werde trotzdem ein Firmewareupdate durchführen, kann sicher nicht schaden und für einen Laien wie mich sollte es eigentlich auch kein Problem sein.
Danke für eure Hilfe, wie gesagt wenn man sich nicht damit etwas beschäftigt dann hätte ich die ganze Zeit mit geringerer Geschwindigkeit gearbeitet und wöchentlich defragmentiert und die Platte damit beschädigt.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. März 2010)

kleiner Tipp am Rande: Vor dem Kauf informieren erspart eine menge Ärger und Nerven.


----------



## herethic (3. März 2010)

Cache


----------



## Hard2Met (3. März 2010)

Oder man fragt hier im Forum Leute die sich auskennen .


----------



## Hard2Met (3. März 2010)

Also ich habe das Update eben ausgeführt, war wirklich sehr einfach. PC neugestartet und Windows und meine Dateien waren noch drauf . Leistung ist gleich aber naja man kann nicht alles haben *g*.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe auch die Intel X25-M G20 Postville - war so zufrieden, dass ich meinem zweiten Rechner auch eine gegönnt habe (war eigentlich nicht mehr geplant).

Das Firmwareupdate ging bei mir auf beiden Rechnern einwandfrei ohne Datenverlust.

Die Leistung ist gleich oder sogar etwas geringer (laut dem Testtool) - das Wesentlich beim Trim ist aber, dass die Leistung dauerhaft gleich bleibt; ohne Trim würde sie rasch abnehmen.

Windows 7 hat die Ssd auch einwandfrei erkannt; trim ist aktiv.
Was nicht ganz geklappt hat: ich hatte ein Backup von einem System (auf 'ner Hdd) gezogen und es auf die Ssd aufgespielt.
Da das Backup von einer Hdd stammte, zickte Windows 7 so herum, dass ich es am Ende neu installiert habe - das war also nix.

Inzwischen habe ich auch ein Defragmentierungsprogramm (O&O Defrag) installiert: hat automatisch die Ssd erkannt und die Überwachung und automatische Defragmentierung abgeschaltet.

Da sollte man sich aber nicht drauf verlassen - besser kontrollieren!

Angeblich (hab's nicht getestet) ist eine Ssd kaputt, die man versucht, zu defragmentieren.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Hard2Met (4. März 2010)

Apropo Defragmentieren. Ich führe ab und zu die 1-Klick Wartung von TuneUp durch (ohne Defragmentierung). Da wird die Registrierung gereinigt usw. Jetzt habe ich folgendes gesehn was noch durchgeführt wird: Registrierung defragmentieren. Das darf ich schon ausführen oder? Hat ja nichts mit der Festplattendefragmentierung zu tun. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Equilibrium (4. März 2010)

Ja die kannst Du ohne weiteres durchführen lassen.


----------



## Hard2Met (15. März 2010)

Ich hätte folgende Frage noch. Ich habe mal nur neugierhalber einen Scan durchgeführt wie stark die SSD Platte defragmentiert ist (Keine Angst ich habe sie nicht defragmentiert). Und sie ist 35 % defragmentiert, das ist ja heftig. Ich weiß man darf die Platte nicht defragmentieren. Aber das soll man so lassen oder gibt es da einen speziellen Tool dafür?


----------



## xEbo (15. März 2010)

Hard2Met schrieb:


> Ich hätte folgende Frage noch. Ich habe mal nur neugierhalber einen Scan durchgeführt wie stark die SSD Platte defragmentiert ist (Keine Angst ich habe sie nicht defragmentiert). Und sie ist 35 % defragmentiert, das ist ja heftig. Ich weiß man darf die Platte nicht defragmentieren. Aber das soll man so lassen oder gibt es da einen speziellen Tool dafür?



einfach so lassen da die fragmentierungstools, die das erkennen, für normale hdds geschrieben sind.


----------



## robbe (15. März 2010)

Hard2Met schrieb:


> Ich hätte folgende Frage noch. Ich habe mal nur neugierhalber einen Scan durchgeführt wie stark die SSD Platte defragmentiert ist (Keine Angst ich habe sie nicht defragmentiert). Und sie ist 35 % defragmentiert, das ist ja heftig. Ich weiß man darf die Platte nicht defragmentieren. Aber das soll man so lassen oder gibt es da einen speziellen Tool dafür?


Ist zwar nur ne Vermutung, aber ich würde meinen, das ne Fragmentierung der SSD überhaupt nicht schadet und sie auch nicht langsamer macht.


----------



## Kennwort (15. März 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Ist zwar nur ne Vermutung, aber ich würde meinen, das ne Fragmentierung der SSD überhaupt nicht schadet und sie auch nicht langsamer macht.


ich muss dir widersprechen - das ist kein vermutung


----------



## xEbo (15. März 2010)

Kennwort schrieb:


> ich muss dir widersprechen - das ist kein vermutung



Eine Defragmentierung schadet der Leistung nicht, bringt aber auch nichts. Zudem ist sind das Read/Write OPs die einfach unnötig sind und die Lebensdauer der Chips verkürzen. Daher schadet eine Defragmentierung, da sie keinen Sinn hat und die Lebensdauer verkürzt.


----------



## Equilibrium (16. März 2010)

Die Zugriffszeiten der SSD sind so schnell, dass eine Fragmentierung keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## xEbo (16. März 2010)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Die Zugriffszeiten der SSD sind so schnell, dass eine Fragmentierung keine Rolle spielt.



Eher weil man keine herkömmlichen Sektoren hat sondern Zellen. Rest s.o.


----------



## JohnMo-UT (16. März 2010)

Ich glaub mal zum Topic , dass man sie oft defragmentieren muss


----------



## Equilibrium (16. März 2010)

damit verkürzt Du die Lebenszeit Deiner SSD aber gewaltig.


----------



## kony59 (16. März 2010)

ich möchte eine 80 GB in 2 Partionen aufteilen um 2 BS (Win 7 u. XP)zu installieren. Wie muß ich die Partionen formatieren z.B. mit XP oder Win 7 zwecks richtiges Aligement?


----------



## Hard2Met (16. März 2010)

Mir ist auch aufgefallen das beim AS SSD Benchmark die Leistung vom 4k-64Thrd beim Lesen und Schreiben gesunken ist. Liegt es daran das die Platte mittlerweile schon dreiviertel voll ist oder ist das ein anderer Grund?
CrystalDiskInfo zeigt aber 100% und gut an. Ich lege jetzt nicht viel wert auf diese Benches und einen Leistungsrückgang spür ich jetzt auch nicht aber es würde mich interessieren.


----------



## SaxonyHK (19. März 2010)

Kurze Frage: Würde mir gern eine SSD kaufen. Was haltet ihr von der P128 von Corsair bzw. welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## Kennwort (19. März 2010)

SaxonyHK schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Würde mir gern eine SSD kaufen. Was haltet ihr von der P128 von Corsair bzw. welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


wieviee freds willst du noch zuspamen?
bin zwar alles andere als mod hier aber hoffe nicht alle deine 37 bisherigen posts sich um ssds drehen.

ließ dich schlau., das hier ist das internet


----------



## SaxonyHK (19. März 2010)

Kennwort schrieb:


> wieviee freds willst du noch zuspamen?
> bin zwar alles andere als mod hier aber hoffe nicht alle deine 37 bisherigen posts sich um ssds drehen.
> 
> ließ dich schlau., das hier ist das internet



Was hast du für ein Problem? Gib mir lieber eine qualifizierte Antwort oder einen Tipp, anstatt mich hier anzumachen.


----------



## Kennwort (19. März 2010)

SaxonyHK schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Problem? Gib mir lieber eine qualifizierte Antwort oder einen Tipp, anstatt mich hier anzumachen.


klar mach ich dich an so wie du dich verhällst brauchst dich darum nicht wundern

und hier als bonus noch die qualifizierte antwort: ich empfehlen dir die intel postville (wie auch viele andere). 
performance gut, handhabung bin ich aber nicht zufrieden. weisabernicht ob das an intel liegt, könnte bei jeder anderen ssd auch so sein.


----------



## Krabbat (20. März 2010)

super talent ultradrive gx mlc 128 gb ist meine empfehlung. ca. 290 Euro, gibts auch noch kleinere modelle von
pcgh emphehlung Ausgabe 1/2010


----------

